# 10" Speakers for a SF Princeton Reverb....your opinion(s)



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a '76 SF Princeton Reverb (PR) and a 1 x 10" cab.

A also have 4 speakers which I rotate and try with the amp...usually through the cab that I connect directly to the main speaker jack in the PR. (or in the amp itself)

These are the speakers:

THD Ceramic ...20 watts...more info here (http://www.thdelectronics.com/product_page_vintage10.html )

Weber Alnico 10A125 ...30 watts

Weber Ceramic 10F 150T ....50 watts

Celestion G10 Greenback ....30 watts 

I am curious about the opinions of GC members regarding which speaker you would choose for this amp if you could only choose one.

I play clean ( with a bit of reverb) virtually all the time and like to play basic blues and jazz/blues along with high percentage of noodling...all at low volumes.

In my reading, many (if not all) of these speakers have been recommended for the PR amp.

I fully understand that speaker choice is totally subjective and that I should just go for the one I like the best. However, I am a curious fellow...especially when it comes to what others might choose and why.

Thanks for your opinions!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Never tried the G10 Dave so can't really comment on it. I have tried the 10A125 in a PR but prefer that one in multi-speaker applications. They require considerable break-in time IME but sound REALLY good after that. The 10F150T is supposed to be THE speaker for that amp and I liked it in general, but particularly when the amp is pushed, for max headroom. 

The THD is really sweet, especially at lower volumes...which sounds like where yours is running most of the time. My favourite pairing is the THD in a _brown_ Princeton though...which is tonal heaven! So...for me, THD in a Princeton at mostly low volume, 10F150T if playing louder.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks StevieMac. 

I was hoping you would comment as I have read many of your threads discussing the qualities of various speakers (and the amps they sound great in).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

This is not a recommendation per se, but I'd be curious about the pairing of your SFPR and the G10GB. The scooped mids of a Fender might be nicely balanced off by a mid-forward British design. I've had good success with doing just that with some other SF/BF Fenders, but then again, I tend to go more for blues/rock and classic rock tones rather than those more traditional tones one associates with a Fender amp/Jensen speaker pairing.

Be nice to try out, methinks...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you don't mind spending a few extra dollars, I would go for the Celestion Golds. They are not cheap, though.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I've gigged with my '74 PR with the Weber 10f150 (that I got from StevieMac). Sounds great, especially if you want that clean headroom.
It doesn't break up much…which can be good, so I put in a old Reverend Alltone 10 inch which does.

With the Weber, it's like a smaller version of my Super Reverb. With the Alltone, it doesn't have the volume or the headroom, but it has a lot of character for blues.

SometimesI I wish that the PR had a removable baffle so I could put a 12 in, but every time I play it with the Weber, I'm totally impressed with how loud and clean this thing can be with a 10.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What about a Rajin Cajun?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Gizmo said:


> It doesn't break up much…which can be good, so I put in a old Reverend Alltone 10 inch which does.
> 
> With the Alltone, it doesn't have the volume or the headroom, but it has a lot of character for blues.


I'll bet the Alltone is much like the THD....(I'll bet Steviemac would know...BTW,I bought the THD from him...small world!...LOL)

Cheers

Dave

- - - Updated - - -



Robert1950 said:


> What about a Rajin Cajun?


Did I sell that speaker to you? 

I know that I sold you something, but I can't remember what it was.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, and along with the cab to put it in. 



greco said:


> Did I sell that speaker to you?
> 
> I know that I sold you something, but I can't remember what it was.
> 
> ...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I voted Weber alnico or Scumback


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Bought a pair of Weber Classic AlNiCos from Stevie Mac b/c I was scared of blowing the original gold foil C10Ns in my '66 VR, but they sounded "meh" at best (too stiff & sterile vs. the Jensens). 

So....I replaced the Lil Buddy in my '62 Princeton with one of the Weber Classic AlNiCo & whoomp, la voila! The Emi was a tad dark in the brown amp (I bought the Lil Buddy based on a recommendation from a friend who has them in a BF SR) but warm up a BF/SF amp quite nicely.

My vote is vintage C10N if you want some sparkle & a Lil Buddy if you want more of a blues/rock tone.


----------



## stompbox (Apr 3, 2009)

I've had a chance to play through Celestion Gold and Greenback 10" speakers, as well as a few Scumbacks and Webers. I don't think the Scumbacks are an option anymore as last I checked Jim was exclusively making 12" speakers (which is a shame as they were great) - unless you were to find one used. I ended up going with a Green in my old Brown Princeton and really liked it. The Greens are surprisingly versatile speakers and not as efficient compared to some of the others I tried (read: Gold!) - they can get nice and woody sounding which would be good for blues. I have to admit my knowledge of what's a good jazz tone is pretty much nil so best I avoid that conversation. I have a pair of Golds in my Brown Super - they are rated at 40watts each which might leave them sounding a bit stiff in your amp. I also found mine took FOREVER to break in (and that's playing rock) so it could be a long process in your Princeton... but the wait was worth it - they are my favorite 10" in production right now. I've had hit and miss results with Webers - the smaller 8" speakers left me cold, I've heard a few 12" speakers that were decent but sadly no experience with 10's...

* Edit to add: FWIW I just remembered that I bought my Gold 10's from a local blue/jazz player who didn't like the sound of them in his BF Vibrolux... I suspect in part because they weren't even close to being broken in.


----------

